# surviving company = απορροφώσα εταιρεία, απορροφούσα εταιρεία



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2011)

in a business combination , the one that acquires the net assets and continues the operations of the predecessor company. The surviving company may be a newly organized entity or a previously existing business.​http://www.allbusiness.com/glossaries/surviving-company/4946483-1.html

Η εταιρεία αυτή, δηλαδή, είναι η εταιρεία που επιζεί μιας συγχώνευσης, η οποία απορροφά την δεύτερη εταιρεία, με την οποία συγχωνεύεται. Συνήθως η απορροφώσα εταιρεία είναι αυτή που είναι ισχυρότερη και προβαίνει στην εξαγορά, αλλά μερικές φορές είναι και καινούρια εταιρεία που δημιουργείται λόγω της συγχώνευσης και έχει διαφορετική επωνυμία από τις δύο εταιρείες από τις οποίες προήλθε.

Έψαχνα πριν λίγο να δω πώς το είχα αποδώσει στο παρελθόν, και έπεσα σε ένα *_επιζώσασα εταιρεία_, επομένως είπα να βάλω την επικρατούσα μετάφραση: απορροφώσα εταιρεία.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 7, 2011)

Λολ και καραλόλ για την... επιζώσασα! :lol:

Τώρα, βέβαια, δεν είναι λίγο ανακόλουθο να μιλάμε για απορροφώσα όταν πρόκειται για νέα εταιρική οντότητα; Μήπως τότε θα έπρεπε να προτιμήσουμε το φλύαρο (δείκτης μπλα-μπλα κοντά στο μέγιστο) "εταιρία που προέκυψε από τη συγχώνευση" (ή που συστάθηκε με τη...), κρατώντας το καλαμάκι για τις περιπτώσεις που πράγματι υπάρχει απορρόφηση; Θα μου απαντήσετε ευλόγως ότι, ίσα-ίσα, στην περίπτωση της νέας οντότητας έχουμε διπλό απορρόφηση, οπότε...


----------



## Themis (Apr 8, 2011)

Ωραία τα είπατε, όμως θα ήθελα να σταθώ στο "αλλά". Γλωσσικό "αλλά", για να εξηγούμαστε. Η γουγλοπεριδιάβαση με την απορροφώσα εταιρεία δίνει ουκ ολίγα ζεύγη απορροφ*ώ*σα-απορροφ*ού*μενη. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά, λοιπόν. Γκούγκλισμα με εισαγωγικά: απορροφώμενη 8.930, απορροφούμενη 17.300 (υποθέτουμε ανάλογη συχνότητα των άλλων πτώσεων, και βέβαια δεν απορροφού/ώνται μόνο εταιρείες). Ξαναπάμε στην ενεργητική μετοχή: απορροφώσα 10.800, απορροφούσα 5.910. Δεν λέω ότι το συμπέρασμα του Γούγλη είναι ευαγγέλιο, αλλά φαίνεται πως στην ενεργητική το ακούμε καλύτερα σαν απορροφώσα (άρα απορροφάω-ώ) και στην παθητική σαν απορροφούσα (άρα απορροφέομαι-ούμαι).

Δεν έχω καμία αντίρρηση να δανειζόμαστε από την αρχαία - για λόγους ύφους κυρίως, αλλά και επειδή υπάρχει ένα λεξιλογικό απόθεμα που μας επιτρέπει να αντλούμε ορολογία. Από την άλλη δεν μου αρέσει, αν το κάνουμε, να μην ακολουθούμε έναν απλό κανόνα: είτε η λέξη αφομοιώνεται από το τυπικό της δημοτικής είτε σέβεται το αποβιώσαν (και ουχί επιζώσαν...) τυπικό της, γιατί αλλιώς θα αρχίσουν να πετάνε γλωσσικές πεταλούδες στον Αμαζόνιο και το χάος θα φτάσει ώς εδώ.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση το "σωστό" είναι απορροφέω-ώ, κάτι που θα έδινε απορροφ*ού*σα/ απορροφ*ού*μενη. Ομολογώ ότι κι εμένα η απορροφούσα στον λαιμό στο αυτί μού κάθεται. Αλλά το απορροφώσα θα στηριζόταν μόνο στη γενικευμένη πια μετατροπή των συνηρημένων σε άω-ώ, για να σχηματίσει αρχαιοπρεπώς μετοχή η ύπαρξη της οποίας δεν προβλέπεται στη ζωντανή σημερινή γλώσσα! Ζόρικο πράγμα το αλισβερίσι με τα υπερτρισχιλιετή νάματα. Ου μπλέξει(οι)ς.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 8, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Τώρα, βέβαια, δεν είναι λίγο ανακόλουθο να μιλάμε για απορροφώσα όταν πρόκειται για νέα εταιρική οντότητα;


Σίγουρα, θα προβληματιστούμε όταν από την απορρόφηση προκύπτει καινούργια εταιρική οντότητα, αλλά τα όρια του προβληματισμού μας αυτού θα πρέπει να περιλαμβάνουν επίσης και την απορρόφηση με καταχρηστική μετατροπή εταιρειών (δηλ. που απαιτεί κατάλυση του υφιστάμενου νομικού προσώπου τής απορροφώσας εταιρείας και ίδρυση νέου νομικού προσώπου) ή που έστω συνδυάζεται με μια τέτοια καταχρηστική μετατροπή;

ΥΓ Ρογήρε, hint: Ανταλλάσσω διαφοροποίηση ειδικών περιπτώσεων στο δικαίωμα προαίρεσης, με εκχώρηση για αυτοτελή ορολογική κατασήμανση των περιπτώσεων εταιρικής απορρόφησης. :twit:


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2011)

Rogerios said:


> Μήπως τότε θα έπρεπε να προτιμήσουμε το φλύαρο (δείκτης μπλα-μπλα κοντά στο μέγιστο) "εταιρία που προέκυψε από τη συγχώνευση" (ή που συστάθηκε με τη...), κρατώντας το καλαμάκι για τις περιπτώσεις που πράγματι υπάρχει απορρόφηση; Θα μου απαντήσετε ευλόγως ότι, ίσα-ίσα, στην περίπτωση της νέας οντότητας έχουμε διπλό απορρόφηση, οπότε...


Το μόνο πρόβλημα της απόδοσης με μεγάλο δείκτη μπλαμπλά είναι όταν η Απορροφώσα Εταιρεία είναι ορισμένη σε μια σύμβαση, και επαναλαμβάνεται και ξαναμαναεπαναλαμβάνεται :) 
@Fθέμη: ούτε κι εμένα μου άρεσε όταν το πρωτοείδα, αλλά είναι γνωστή πια η βδελυγμία των νομικών προς τη δημοτικιά


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2011)

Palavra said:


> @Fθέμη: ούτε κι εμένα μου άρεσε όταν το πρωτοείδα, αλλά είναι γνωστή πια η βδελυγμία των νομικών προς τη δημοτικιά


Ίσως υπάρχει και μια απέχθεια προς άλλες απορροφούσες δυνάμεις· εννοώ φυσικά πρόσωπα (στο στιλ «αυτή του ρούφηξε το μεδούλι, δυο εργοστάσια του έφαγα με τα νάζια της»)...


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 13, 2012)

*Απορροφώσα ή απορροφούσα; Ιδού η απορία!*

«_Σε μερικούς ανθρώπους έρχεται μια μέρα
που πρέπει το μεγάλο Ναι ή το μεγάλο το Όχι
να πούνε_».

Έφτασε η ώρα της αλήθειας! Όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε, βρέθηκα με ένα κείμενο στη μετάφραση του οποίου πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να χρησιμοποιήσω μετοχή και *να επιλέξω μεταξύ «απορροφώσας» και «απορροφούσας»*, δίνοντας κατά κάποιο τρόπο λύση στο ακανθώδες πρόβλημα που έθιξε ο Θέμης, θέτοντας εξίσου εύστοχα και τις συντεταγμένες του.

Καταρχάς, πρέπει να διευκρινίσω ότι, σε αντίθεση προς τους περισσότερους, βρίσκω φυσιολογικότερο τον τύπο «απορροφούσα», χωρίς πάντως να μου προκαλεί κι απέχθεια η λύση της «απορροφώσας». Εντούτοις, το γλωσσικό αισθητήριο ενός τυχαίου χρήστη δεν μπορεί να αποτελεί ασφαλές κριτήριο.

Ας δούμε, επομένως, τι λένε *τα λεξικά μας*. *Διακριτικά*, είναι η αλήθεια, τα λεξικά της νέας ελληνικής μας *υποδεικνύουν τη λύση σε «-άω»*. Το ΛΚΝ, επί παραδείγματι, επισημαίνει «_απορροφώ [aporofó] & -άω_». Έχουμε μια *ένδειξη* υπέρ της «απορροφώσας», *αν και το ζεύγος νέας ελληνικής και μετοχών δεν αποτελεί χαρακτηριστικό παράδειγμα αρμονικού γάμου*. Όπως τόσο εύστοχα είχε επισημάνει ο Θέμης «_το απορροφώσα θα στηριζόταν μόνο στη γενικευμένη πια μετατροπή των συνηρημένων σε άω-ώ, για να σχηματίσει αρχαιοπρεπώς μετοχή η ύπαρξη της οποίας δεν προβλέπεται στη ζωντανή σημερινή γλώσσα!_». Ας δώσουμε, πάντως, μισό πόντο στη λύση αυτή κι ας στραφούμε στα της αρχαίας ελληνικής.

Στα λεξικά βλέπουμε να *καταγράφονται και οι δύο επιλογές*. Στο Σταματάκο το ρήμα απορροφώ αναφέρεται ως ρήμα σε «-άω και -έω», στον Δημητράκο η σειρά προτεραιότητας είναι αντίστροφη. Παραδείγματα δεν δίνονται. Ομολογώ ότι λησμόνησα να δω τι λένε για το απλό ρήμα, στον Δορμπαράκη, όμως, βλέπω να υπάρχει λήμμα «ροφέω» μόνο. Συνεπώς, ένας βαθμός για το «-άω», 1,5 για το «-έω». Σκορ; 2-2.

Ας δούμε και την *αρχαία ελληνική γραμματεία*. Εδώ *δεν υπάρχει κανένα απολύτως στοιχείο που να παραπέμπει σε κάποιο ρήμα ροφάω/ απορροφάω*. Όσον αφορά το απλό ρήμα, συναντώ τους εξής τύπους: «_ῥοφέειν_»(4 φορές στον Ιπποκράτη), «_ῥοφεέτω_» (απαντά άπαξ σε σύγγραμμα του Ιπποκράτη), «_ῥοφεῖ_» (1 ανεύρεση, στις _Τραχίνιες_ του Σοφοκλή), «_ῥοφεῖν_» (5 ανευρέσεις, εκ των οποίων 2 στους _Σφήκες_ του Αριστοφάνη, 2 στον Αθήναιο, 1 στις _Ευμενίδες _του Αισχύλου), «_ῥοφέοντες_» (2 ανευρέσεις στον Ιπποκράτη), «_ῥοφέωσιν_» (άπαξ στον Αθήναιο), «_ῥοφοῦντα_» (1 φορά στην _Ανάβαση_ του Ξενοφώντα κι άλλη μία στον Αθήναιο) και, τέλος, «_ῥοφοῦντος_», (άπαξ, στον γνωστό Ναυκρατίτη ύποπτο). Όσο για το σύνθετο _*«απορροφώ», κι εδώ η υπεροχή του τύπου σε –έω είναι καθολική*_, έστω κι αν το δείγμα μας περιορίζεται σε δύο ανευρέσεις: ένα «_ἀπορροφεῖ_» στον Συνέσιο τον Κυρηναίο («_Δίων_») κι ένα «_Ἀπορροφοῦσι_» στον Αθήναιο. Μετά από όλα αυτά, λέω να δώσω ένα πεντάποντο στο «απορροφέω/ απορροφούσα» και να συνεχίσω (7-2 για το –έω).

Και *στα νομικά κείμενα*; Τα νεοελληνικά, προφανώς; Διατρέχοντας τα εγχειρίδια εμπορικού δικαίου και δη τα σχετικά με τις εταιρίες, διαπιστώνω (στα περί συγχωνεύσεων εταιριών κεφάλαια) ότι ο μεν Γεωργακόπουλος επέλεγε να μιλήσει για «_απορροφώσα εταιρία_», οι δε Λεβαντής και Ρόκας προτιμούσαν την «_απορροφούσα_». Δύο κι ένας βαθμός, αντίστοιχα, και συνολικό σκορ απορροφούσα-απορροφώσα 9-3.

Απομένει να ελέγξουμε και τις σχετικές *επιλογές του νομοθέτη*. Τι λέει ο νόμος *2190/1920* _περί ανωνύμων εταιριών_; Την απάντηση μας δίνουν τα άρθρα 75 και 76, τα οποία προστέθηκαν με το ΠΔ 498/1987 (το πρώτο τροποποιήθηκε εν μέρει με τον νόμο 3604/2007):

«_Άρθρο 75
1. Από την καταχώρηση, στο Μητρώο Ανωνύμων Εταιρειών, της εγκριτικής απόφασης της συγχώνευσης, που προβλέπεται από το άρθρο 74, επέρχονται αυτοδίκαια και ταυτόχρονα χωρίς καμμία άλλη διατύπωση, τόσο για τις συγχωνευόμενες εταιρείες όσο και έναντι των τρίτων, τα ακόλουθα αποτελέσματα:
«α) Η *απορροφούσα* εταιρεία υποκαθίσταται στο σύνολο των δικαιωμάτων και των υποχρεώσεων της ή των *απορροφούμενων* εταιρειών, περιλαμβανομένων των διοικητικών αδειών που έχουν εκδοθεί υπέρ της ή των *απορροφούμενων* εταιρειών και η μεταβίβαση αυτή εξομοιώνεται με καθολική διαδοχή.»
β. Οι μέτοχοι της ή των *απορροφούμενων* εταιρειών γίνονται μέτοχοι της *απορροφούσας* εταιρείας.
γ. Η *απορροφούμενη* ή οι *απορροφούμενες* εταιρείες παύουν να υπάρχουν.
2. Οι εκκρεμείς δίκες συνεχίζονται αυτοδικαίως από την *απορροφούσα* εταιρεία ή κατ' αυτής χωρίς καμμιά ειδικότερη διατύπωση από μέρους της για τη συνέχιση και χωρίς να επέρχεται, λόγω της συγχώνευσης, βιαία διακοπή της δίκης και χωρίς να απαιτείται δήλωση για την επανάληψή τους...
4. Οι μετοχές της απορροφούσας εταιρείας δεν ανταλλάσσονται με μετοχές της *απορροφούμενης* εταιρείας που κατέχονται:
α. είτε από την ίδια την *απορροφούσα* εταιρεία, είτε από πρόσωπο που ενεργεί στο όνομά του, αλλά για λογαριασμό της εταιρείας αυτής,
β. είτε από την ίδια την *απορροφούμενη* εταιρεία, είτε από πρόσωπο που ενεργεί στο όνομά του, αλλά για λογαριασμό της εταιρείας αυτής .

Άρθρο 76
1. Κάθε μέλος του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της ή των *απορροφούμενων* εταιρειών ευθύνεται έναντι των μετοχών των εταιρειών αυτών και των τρίτων για κάθε πταίσμα του κατά την προετοιμασία και πραγματοποίηση της συγχώνευσης.
2. Κάθε μέλος της Επιτροπής που προβλέπει το άρθρο 71 ευθύνεται έναντι των μετόχων της ή των α*πορροφούμενων* εταιρειών και των τρίτων για κάθε πταίσμα του κατά την εκτέλεση των καθηκόντων του_».

Έ, μετά κι από αυτό δίνω κι άλλο ένα πεντάποντο στο –έω κι *επιλέγω οριστικά κι αμετάκλητα την «απορροφούσα εταιρία»* κι ας μην αρέσει σε πολλούς. [εκτός κι αν μου τη δώσει και το γυρίσω σε «απορροφήσασα» :inno:, άλλωστε τα πραγματικά περιστατικά της υπόθεσης ανάγονται στο 2008].


----------



## Themis (Jul 13, 2012)

Απορροφήθηκα από την ανάγνωση αυτής της τόσο εμπεριστατωμένης διερεύνησης του ζητήματος! Αναμένω επέμβαση των αδμινιστρατομοδερατόρων στον τίτλο του νήματος.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Καλημέρα. Σύμφωνα με τον Ισοκράτη (την τράπεζα νομικών πληροφοριών), έχουμε 40 νομοθέτηματα με *απορροφώσα* έναντι 31 με *απορροφούσα*. Στο διαδίκτυο η σχέση παραμένει στο 2:1. Οπωσδήποτε να κάνω επέμβαση στον τίτλο, αλλά δεν θα επιτρέψω εκθρονισμό τού _απορροφώσα_ — εκτός αν με πείσετε ότι 305.000 _απορροφά_ είναι λιγότερο σημαντικά από 888 _απορροφεί_.


----------



## Themis (Jul 13, 2012)

Πολύ σωστά το χειρίστηκες το ζήτημα διά της προσθετικής και όχι της αφαιρετικής μεθόδου. Αλλά το επιχείρημα με το _απορροφά/ απορροφεί_ δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Το (ακανθώδες) ερώτημα είναι αν και πόσο μπορούμε από τα συνηρημένα σε _-έω/ώ,_ που έχουν σχεδόν όλα γίνει σε _-αω/ώ,_ να σχηματίζουμε αρχαιοπρεπώς μετοχές βάσει του _-άω/ώ_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 13, 2012)

Themis said:


> Το (ακανθώδες) ερώτημα είναι αν και πόσο μπορούμε από τα συνηρημένα σε _-έω/ώ,_ που έχουν σχεδόν όλα γίνει σε _-αω/ώ,_ να σχηματίζουμε αρχαιοπρεπώς μετοχές βάσει του _-άω/ώ_.



Μιλά η ομιλούσα και τι λέει;
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10968-ομιλών-ομιλούσα


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 8, 2012)

Καλησπέρα! Ανασταίνω το νήμα για να ρωτήσω κάτι τεχνικό. Σε συμφωνητικό συγχώνευσης έχω το ζεύγος:
*
Disappearing Corporation* και *Surviving LLC *, όπου η πρώτη είναι corporation (inc.) και η δεύτερη limited liability company (LLC) (μιλάμε για εταιρείες που υπάγονται σε δίκαιο δύο διαφορετικών πολιτειών των ΗΠΑ). Το ζεύγος αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται συνέχεια στο κείμενο, και η ερώτησή μου είναι αν θα πρέπει να εντάξω στους αντίστοιχους ελληνικούς όρους τη μορφή των εταιρειών. Πώς θα σας φαινόταν, δηλαδή, αν βλέπατε "η απορροφώσα/απορροφούσα LLC" και η "απορροφώμενη/απορροφούμενη INC" ; Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα να γράφω παντού (αφού υπάρχει ορισμός των εταιρειών στην αρχή) η απορροφώσα/απορροφούσα εταιρεία και η απορροφώμενη/απορροφούμενη εταιρεία. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2012)

Εγώ το έχω δει το ζεύγος σε σύμβαση, πάντως (κάτσε να δούμε τι θα πει κι ο Θέμης, και ο Ρότζερ, βεβαίως βεβαίως :)).


----------



## Zazula (Nov 8, 2012)

Όλι, με το να διατηρήσεις πάντως τα inc/llc βοηθάς αυτόν που διαβάζει τη σύμβαση. Εμένα πχ μ' αρέσει να με βοηθά το συμβατικό κείμενο όταν έχω να κάνω μετά υλοποίηση / παρακολούθηση κλπ.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 8, 2012)

OK! Σας εμπιστεύομαι και θα τα κρατήσω! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους δύο! :)


----------

